# Supermoon



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

What a picture! Fantastic, and the moon somehow goes well with clocks and watches - it's all about time - the movement of the sun and moon and our orbit around the sun. I'm sure the photo-buffs among the membership will have more idea as to how you got the shot, but I am just amazed and thrilled by the pic.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great shot, but what did you do...when I looked out of my window at 05.00 this morning, the full moon just looked normal....a litttle bit bigger perhaps, but certainly not like that. Was that taken with a massively powerfull telephoto lens...?


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

It didn't look bigger. I've just cropped it a bit. It's not one of those clever shots where the moon looks huge as it's close to the horizon.

This was just a back garden shot. Me drinking a Guinness and the lad eating a doughnut. Dad of the year lol?

I think due to it being 30pc closer than usual or something. It made it much brighter and a bit bigger. The brightness is what's turned a hamdisted attempt into something that looks half decent. I was amazed myself to see the bumps etc.

It was taken using a second hand 100-300 Panasonic lens that I got for Xmas for 250quid


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

shot details if anyones interested. trial and error.

F stop 10

exposure time 1/250 sec

iso 160

exposure bias -3.3 step

focal length 300mm


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This is my attempt....on a tripod at full 18x zoom....and still doesn't look anything like the above shots...


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Amazing


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Okay if I sit up all night, What direction should I look?


----------



## khj (Apr 23, 2012)

Tugwell Gibson said:


>


Amazing photo


----------



## johnny8977 (Aug 2, 2014)

Any PP on this? I assume some, the increase in 'roughness' (sure there's a proper term for it) really works.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

This was me last night with my phone, left my DSLR back in the UK 










Seriously though I'm surprised that came out so well with such a short exposure time.


----------



## maciejkon817 (Aug 31, 2014)

I didnt even know such photos were possible to take, what setup did you use?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Haggis said:


> Okay if I sit up all night, What direction should I look?


Found it


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Haggis said:


> Okay if I sit up all night, What direction should I look?


up

Sorry,couldn't resist...

Another thing to remember is metering. The moon is lit by daylight, but surrounded by darkness. An average meter reading will try to give an exposure suitable for the overall frame . This will massively over expose the illuminated area of the moon; and burn out detail.

To get a more accurate reading you need to switch to 'spot' or 'centre weighted' metering and read from the moon's disk.

It should be around the same as a daylight exposure; 1/125 ~f11 @ISO 100.

Remember also the one over rule; that for a given focal length, the minimum (slowest) speed that may be handheld is one over the focal length. For example a 200mm lens 1/250, a 500mm lens, 1/500.

Assuming no image stabilisation...

(never had none of that in my day; all wet plates it were...)


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Tugwell Gibson said:


>


The moon eagle?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Not a super moon but taken Friday 27th Feb










This one tonight March 3rd


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

This is one I took of the moon halo thing last month, not had a decent clear night since to try again


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

chocko said:


> Not a super moon but taken Friday 27th Feb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

My latest moon shot taken tonight 22 Sept


----------



## gaz1957 (Aug 2, 2012)

wow nice shot


----------

